
Show HN: C++ UPnP client library using Boost.Asio - inetic
https://github.com/equalitie/cpp-upnp
======
inetic
As the title says, linked is a UPnP library written in C++ using Boost.Asio.
UPnP is a big set of protocols and this library currently only supports
creating, removing and listing of IPv4 TCP and UDP port mappings.

The API is based around Asio coroutines, which suffices for our purposes, but
if there is interest I'm happy to add support for handlers and futures using
Asio's async result machinery.

